

Linux is not about choice - chrislloyd
http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-devel-list/2008-January/msg00861.html

======
iuguy
I think he's saying that RedHat isn't about choice. For Linux (being the
kernel) choice is a central theme. You can take what you want out of it, put
what you want in. Don't like the scheduler? Change it. Don't need those
drivers? Rip them out. Don't want a particular userland? Fine, choose
something else.

That level of choice doesn't extend to everyone, but to deny it exists is to
deny a fundamental differentiator of open source against closed source
systems. Linux will never be able to force DRM onto you, because you always
have the option to remove it. The same goes for everything else.

~~~
nwmcsween
No Linux isn't about choice, creating a new userland still ties you into
posix, linuxisms and gnuisms as with creating anything in the kernel as well.

~~~
iuguy
Why? Why not replace posix? It's not easy, but it's doable to modify the
kernel so you can ditch it (or at least implement non-POSIX compliant
structures) if you want. You can't do that with closed source OSes (except for
A/UX which was posix, non posix and simultaneously painful to use).

